# Best brush for a Pyr



## Holst (May 7, 2007)

Hi all! 

My wife and I have decided to foster for a local Great Pyrenees rescue. Our first one is a year and a half boy with the typical Pyr coat. I need to know what is the best brush/tool for a Pyr's undercoat when shedding time comes. We have a shedding blade for our other dogs, but I don't think it has the chutzpa to handle our foster's much thicker coat. 

I am thinking a rake is our best bet, but I do not know much about them or how to use them.  Any help would be welcome and appreciated.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I suggest you invest in some quality dog shampoo and conditioner, large nail clippers, styptic powder, doggy ear cleaner and cotton balls. 

You'll also want a couple different undercoat rakes for heavy deshedding and mat removal.:

http://www.dog-supplies-advisor.com/images/4258383182B.jpg

http://www.dogstuffreviews.com/wp-c...g-tool-with-undercoat-and-dematting-rakes.jpg

If the matting is bad, you'll want a Mat Breaker:

http://www.shalako.com/jpegs/zx01001_f.jpg

A tool like the Furminator will help with shedding coat removal, as well:

http://www.allpetsconsidered.com/xq...d.8/subid.24/qx/images/products/full/9339.jpg

Your finishing touches should be completed with a slicker brush, followed by a greyhound comb:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YKX5EYH7L._AA280_.jpg

http://www.castlepaws.net/comb.jpg

Working with a clean coat is much easier and better for the coat, however big rescue dogs can be a challenge as many are not used to grooming at all. My secret weapon especially for big dogs with big coats is a high velocity dryer:

http://www.mygroomingtrailer.com/images/265_DSC00862_E.jpg

These are great if you invest in a quality one (such as those made by Metro) and can desensitize the dog to the noise and odd sensation of the air flow. If you can use an HV dryer before, during and after the bath it will do most of the coat preparation for you. An HV dryer will also cut drying time significantly. 

Getting these coats clean, dried and combed out to the skin is vital. There is no quick or easy way about it, though having the right attitude and tools, as well as plenty of time, will definitely help make the job less stressful for all involved.


----------



## Holst (May 7, 2007)

Thanks pampered! I appreciate the reply. We are not his first foster home, so his coat is in pretty good shape. The only hardware out of the list you provided are the rake and a dryer (we have just used a hair dryer on a no heat setting). 

This might sound like a silly question, but here goes. How do you use the rake?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Did my post not come through correctly? I actually listed two rakes, a deshedding tool, slicker brush, greyhound comb and high velocity dryer. A quality HV dryer will perform much differently than a hair dryer.

Undercoat rakes are used much like a brush. Care should be used to avoid digging into the skin and also into particularly boney or fleshy areas. These tools are excellent for getting through the thicker mane, flank and haunch hair.


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Pyr myself and have found the Furminator to be the greatest tool out there!! It helps pull the dead undercoat out and has reduced shedding drastically! 

Pyr's are amazing dogs.. enjoy your foster!!!


----------



## Holst (May 7, 2007)

pamperedpups said:


> Did my post not come through correctly? I actually listed two rakes, a deshedding tool, slicker brush, greyhound comb and high velocity dryer. A quality HV dryer will perform much differently than a hair dryer.


Your post did come through correctly, pampered. I did not type my whole thought.  I MEANT to type that we are only missing rakes and the dryer. We have the other items on your list due to our other dogs. Thanks again for your help.

I agree WicketLeia, Pyr's are great dogs. We had a Pyr mix a few years ago and he was the bestest dog I have ever had. One of those Once-In-A-Lifetime dogs. Unfortunately we had to put him down due to health problems when he was only 5 years old, which was much too soon since he was a rescue and was 1 1/2 years old when we got him. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## lenagroomer (Mar 28, 2008)

a rake is definitely going to be the easiest to use and most efficient. you may also want to pick up a large slicker brush too for getting the coat better once you rake the undercoat out. 

hope that helps


----------

